# Oh GOD, l give up!



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

120cm x 160cm x 140cm

Can you guess what this is the measurement to and for which species??


R


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> 120cm x 160cm x 140cm
> 
> Can you guess what this is the measurement to and for which species??
> 
> ...


well i dunno :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

a clue

its a question on one of the screening forms we use.. we ask..

please outline the size of the accomodation you will provide for X..

its a group of animals that come in range a of sizes.. 

N


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

no idea..cm's?...what's that all about... i roll with inches...:whistling2::2thumb:


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

For a Deceased Human !!!!:lol2:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Excellent guess Woodi!!

Wrong, but the beauty of the coffin element rings a spark of truth here!

Well done

R


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok, Big hole for the coffin.....grave!!!:bash:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Hang in there Rory! Dont let em get you down, Kick em down first and such!

Hehe here's the inches for you Habu :lol2:

47.24X62.99X55.12

Hmmm, its quarter past 4 in the morning and my common sense has deserted me so I'm gonna go with something completely random....A Flock Of Seagulls??? 

And I raaaaaaaaaan I ran so far awaaaaaaaaaay tralalala....Sorry, I'll shut up now :blush: :lol2:


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

Nerys's backside????Harry


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

A coffin for whoever wrote it?

Although I'm guessing it's for a primate of some sort... 

Spider Monkeys?


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> 120cm x 160cm x 140cm
> 
> Can you guess what this is the measurement to and for which species??
> 
> ...


 the minimum requirement of enclosure size for 1 singular small primate? even then though that would be a tight squeeze though.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

marmoset/tamarin/squiral (sp?) monkey?
stu


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

As you know we have screeners in place for our clients.

I have had a screener returned from an 'very experienced primate keeper' [his words of description].

Our screener is some 40 questions long.

He already has a female and wants a male.

His answer to the enclosure he had was the dimensions mentioned.

I just give up at times.

There is no outside enclosure, because he believes they need to be locked in this cage for warmth and protection.

I have had to inform him, that his screening for our client has been rejected, as the space is insufficient for not just the one he maintains, but totally inadequate for a pair.

As said, l just give up at times.

R


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

its got to be hard at times rory but you do a great job if there wasnt people like you or nerys could you imagine what some people would have in parrot cages!! 

if your starting to feel run down cuddle a skunk its not like you dont have any that will make you feel better for sure if not Nerys will have to cheer you up!! :lol2:


----------

